# 1999 BOCA help



## JCraver (Jan 22, 2015)

Have a project getting started here that is being built under the '99 boca (don't get me started...).

Basically, this building is Group R2, Type 5B, 2-story, slab on grade, 12 units (6 per floor).  ICC did the initial review, and now I'm addressing the "fixes" the RDP made to their comments.  I'm not fluent in this code, and only have it electronically, so my re-review is going slowly.   

My first issue is this mechanical closet:





Can they stack the washer and dryer in front of the w.h. and furnace like that?  Everything is electric, no gas in the building.  Where would this be addressed?

Second question:





I'm not liking this foundation wall detail.  Would not the framing/sheeting below grade need to be treated?  And does/won't the foundation wall/retaining wall need some sort of lateral support, especially since the only dimension on the plan is "Varies"?

Thanks for any insight.  I'll have more if we get these whooped.


----------



## cda (Jan 22, 2015)

Can they stack the washer and dryer in front of the w.h. and furnace like that? Everything is electric, no gas in the building. Where would this be addressed?

Where

I kind of see the water heater and maybe a/c

Looks like washer is in the kitchen


----------



## Paul Sweet (Jan 22, 2015)

The retaining wall has to be designed as a cantilevered retaining wall unless they can show that the stud wall can resist the lateral forces.  The basement wall studs will have to be treated if the retaining wall extends less than 8" above grade.

I believe that the 1999 BOCA code incorporated the first editions of the IMC & IPC.

1996 IMC Chapter 2 defines ACCESS (TO): "That which enables a device, appliance or equipment to be reached by ready access or by a means that first requires the removal or movement of a panel, door or similar obstruction (see also “Ready access”)." I don't think a washer or dryer is a "similar obstruction."

1997 IPC 501.4 Location says: "Water heaters and storage tanks shall be located and connected so as to provide access for observation, maintenance, servicing and replacement."

You can read these codes at:  http://publicecodes.cyberregs.com/icod/index.htm


----------



## cda (Jan 22, 2015)

ok now I see it all in one room, that is a little strange set up

is the water heater on a platform in the air?

not an ac person, but how does the return air work?


----------



## jdfruit (Jan 23, 2015)

For the mechanical "closet":

Verify from the mechanical & electrical code required maintenance and access clearances required. My only BOCA codes in my library are from 1985 and wow am I rusty on finding stuff in them. Mechanical codes typically require the fau appliance side with controls and access panels to have something like 30" wide x 36" deep clear floor space with a swinging or sliding door the only allowed obstruction to appliance access. Water heater should have access by clear floor space per electric code, need to verify size, but remember something like 30" wide x 36" deep. Also, the electric connections from building wiring to each appliance needs to be accessible per electric code; layout doesn't appear to have any space to get access to customary building wiring boxes.

Plan appears to show a drain riser for washing machine that is directly in front of the water heater effectively barricading the water heater from being R&R'd. Piping support for drain will be an issue as well.

For the piping diagram: hopefully the diagram is "just a suggestion" for pipe locations, there are a bunch of constructability issues for drain, vent, and cleanout locations. I would recommend you ask them how the drain piping is routed through the building and show that there is sufficient spaces in walls, floors, or "boxed" chases to route the piping without causing structural interferences.

For the foundation wall: need more site info to determine if the wall is "basement" or retaining. BOCA codes had general construction provisions for basements addressing concrete, rebar, wall lengths, wall heights, and floor framing strength with connections specified. If retaining; then engineering generally would be required. As shown, the design is basement style.

After recovering from a "WTF" moment on '99 BOCA code being applicable; I would really like to know how that happened. Maybe another topic post on the issues? Thanks


----------



## steveray (Jan 23, 2015)

Without looking at the BOCA code.....I am sure the WH and air handler (heatpump?) have installation instructions that require access and clearance.....As for the "foundation/ retaining wall" I agree with the others, can't understand why they would want to do it like that, and they obviously don't understand either....IRC it would have to be treated.  I will see if I can find the BOCA.


----------



## JCraver (Jan 23, 2015)

Thanks for the help so far.

This project is a mess...  The development was proposed and our Planning Commission got started on it before I took the job here.  Part of the things that were already done before I came on were the development agreement, in which the developer wrote the clause for the bldgs. to be built on this boca nonsense (to get around sprinkler req's., I'm sure).  Not a very good deal for me, but it is what it is.

Regarding the mech. closet, I'm looking to this section from the '96 IMC (ref. standard from '99 code) to deny the design?

*306.2 Equipment in rooms.* Rooms containing equipment requiring access shall be provided with a door and an unobstructed passageway measuring not less than 36 inches (914 mm) wide and 80 inches (2032 mm) high.

*Exception:*

Within a dwelling unit, appliances installed in a compartment, alcove, basement or similar space shall be accessed by an opening or door and an unobstructed passageway measuring not less than 24 inches (610 mm) wide and large enough to allow removal of the largest appliance in the space, provided that a level service space of not less than 30 inches (762 mm) deep and the height of the appliance, but not less than 30 inches (762 mm), is present at the front or service side of the appliance with the door open.

And I don't know what to do about that foundation detail.  It looks like this section almost works:

*2311.4 Wood used above ground:*  Wood installed above ground in the locations specified in Sections 2311.4.1 through 2311.4.6 shall be naturally durable wood or preservative-treated wood that uses water-borne preservatives, and shall be treated in accordance with AWPA C2 or C9 listed in Chapter 35 for above-ground use.

*2311.4.2 Framing:*All wood framing members, including wood sheathing, which rest on exterior foundation walls and are less than 8 inches (203 mm) from exposed earth shall be of approved naturally durable or preservative-treated wood.

But I don't know if that really works or not...  :-?


----------



## north star (Jan 23, 2015)

** ~ * ~ **



JCraver,

Here is a link to the `99 BOCA Building Code.

http://publicecodes.cyberregs.com/icc/boca/nbc/1999/index.htm

IMO, ...in reading thru the `96 IMC, the location of the Furnace &

the Electric WH are probably compliant........I could not find anything

in the `96 IMC to require additional space around them.......It is

a poor design, but not a code violation.............Access to them can be

achieved by unplugging the Washer & Dryer, and moving them out

of the closet.

Questions 4 U:

*# 1:* Where will the WH drain pan and T&P valve drain line

terminate ?

*# 2:* Where will the Dryer exhaust duct be installed & terminate

( distance of the ducting run to the exterior ),  ...or other ?



*~ * ~ * ~*


----------



## steveray (Jan 23, 2015)

From the drawing shown, the framing is within 8" of grade and would need to be treated.....Never heard of being able to pick your code, but if the laws of your land allow it(?)....Game on.....I would make them buy me the books at least though...


----------



## JCraver (Feb 3, 2015)

So I sent them this:

_4.  Sheets A-3, A-4, S-1, and MEP-1, depict mechanical closets in 6 dwelling units (3 on lower level and 3 on upper level) that have a washer and dryer installed in front of a water heater and heat pump that do not comply with installation requirements for appliances.  Revise drawings to depict adequate working space and installation requirements.  (’96 IMC 306.2, ’97 IPC 501.4, Il Plumbing Code)_

and this:

_6.  Sheet S-2 depicts concrete retaining walls of undetermined height directly abutting wall framing and wall sheathing that extends below grade.  Provide details of lateral support of retaining walls, and revise drawings to depict that below-grade framing will be of preservative-treated or naturally durable wood, and dampproofed or waterproofed as required.  (BOCA 1825.1, 1825.2, 1825.3, 2311.4, and 2311.4.2)_

And they sent me back this:

_4.  Washers and dryers will be purchased with wheels attached so they can be moved when needed._

and this:

_6.  Sheet S-2 has been revised to show the addition of rebar to provide lateral support of the retaining walls._

This is the first building on this project.  They're building 12 buildings total.  This is gonna be sooooooo much fun....  :banghd


----------



## cda (Feb 3, 2015)

"""4. Washers and dryers will be purchased with wheels attached so they can be moved when needed."""

that is interesting,

make sure they are inflated properly:::

http://image.shutterstock.com/display_pic_with_logo/708184/138461012/stock-photo-washing-machine-on-wheels-isolated-on-white-background-138461012.jpg


----------



## jdfruit (Feb 3, 2015)

4. After recovering from a "WTF" moment; my response is "Oh, really" (Texans will know the real meaning)

6. You have addressed one of 5 issues raised and have not adequately designed a retaining wall, still need all issues addressed.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Feb 4, 2015)

JC, Kinda hard to change the furnace filter I suspect!

Manufacture of the furnace may have a front clearance requirement, but you did say every things electric.

pc1


----------



## steveray (Feb 4, 2015)

306.1 Clearances for maintenance and replacement.

Clearances around appliances to elements of permanent construction, including other installed equipment and appliances, shall be sufficient to allow inspection, service, repair or replacement without removing such elements of permanent construction or disabling the function of a required fire-resistance-rated assembly.

306.1.1 Central furnaces.

Central furnaces within compartments or alcoves shall have a minimum working space clearance of 3 inches (76 mm) along the sides, back and top with a total width of the enclosing space being at least 12 inches (305 mm) wider than the furnace. Furnaces having a firebox open to the atmosphere shall have at least 6 inches (152 mm) working space along the front combustion chamber side. Combustion air openings at the rear or side of the compartment shall comply with the requirements of Chapter 7.

Exception: This section shall not apply to replacement appliances installed in existing compartments and alcoves where the working space clearances are in accordance with the equipment or appliance manufacturer's installation instructions.306.2 Appliances in rooms.

Rooms containing appliances requiring access shall be provided with a door and an unobstructed passageway measuring not less than 36 inches (914 mm) wide and 80 inches (2032 mm) high.

Exception: Within a dwelling unit, appliances installed in a compartment, alcove, basement or similar space shall be accessed by an opening or door and an unobstructed passageway measuring not less than 24 inches (610 mm) wide and large enough to allow removal of the largest appliance in the space, provided that a level service space of not less than 30 inches (762 mm) deep and the height of the appliance, but not less than 30 inches (762 mm), is present at the front or service side of the appliance with the door open.

501.4 Location.

Water heaters and storage tanks shall be located and connected so as to provide access for observation, maintenance, servicing and replacement.


----------



## Paul Sweet (Feb 5, 2015)

"""4. Washers and dryers will be purchased with wheels attached so they can be moved when needed."""

Will they also have hoses, drains, and dryer vents that can be disconnected & reconnected quickly without tools?


----------



## JCraver (Feb 6, 2015)

Well, they "fixed" these two issues:


----------



## steveray (Feb 6, 2015)

Remember that cripple wall will have to meet BWP requirements I believe...


----------

